# Rubber roof repair



## C Nash (Aug 7, 2001)

Has anyone ever repaired a tear in a rubber roof.  I have a friend that riped his with a limb on the top edge.  Its about 8 ft long and he wants me to try and help him fix it. Can you just patch a rip this long or should the whole roof be replaced. Thanks

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## lhaeb (Aug 14, 2001)

Rubber roof repair

I have repaired a 4 inch rip in a rubber roof. You can get a repair kit from
Camping World.  The repair was successful but it discolored after a month. It does not look good but it worked.

Lee W. Haeberlein


----------



## C Nash (Aug 14, 2001)

Rubber roof repair

Thanks Lee,
I just returned from repairing the ripped roof!  The one I was working on had a 15ft rip right on the top coner.  I ordered a strip of rubber roof a foot wide and 15 ft long.  I cut the old rip out and replaced it with the strip of rubber roof and then taped over the overlap seams with Butly tape.  Not a professional job but, saved my friend 800 bucks that was quoted for repair.  Total cost around 130 bucks.  Had to buy a 100 ft roll of tape at .90ft and only used about 17ft but now we have some extra roof meterial and tape for future use.
Thanks again

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## james (Aug 28, 2001)

Rubber roof repair

r/e Roof repair. Try rhyno liner. Expensive but it works.
Jim Melton

james melton


----------



## C Nash (Aug 29, 2001)

Rubber roof repair

James,
Is this the same material they spray in truck beds?  How do you apply it?  Most everything you buy for rvs is expensive such as the tape I had to buy at .90 per ft.  Not bad for 15ft but had to purchase a 100 ft roll!  Thanks

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## james (Aug 31, 2001)

Rubber roof repair

C Nash
Yes it's the sprayed on bed liner. You'll have to contact a rhino franchise.(Yellow Pages). You can find infro.at www.rhynolining.com . Luck with your problem.   James

james melton


----------



## C Nash (Aug 31, 2001)

Rubber roof repair

James,
There is a rhino dealer about 5 miles from where I live.  Since I have already repaired this rip I will file the rhino repair in memory, well maybe I had better write it down, for future use.  I will post later if the patch works.  My frind left Thursday for Gulf Shores,al and it has been raining ever since so he will give it a good test. Thanks

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

